# Port Phillip Publishing?



## Cradled Gold

Daily Reckoning Australia - Port Phillip Publishing; Diggers and Drillers; Canavan?

Ok, I started reading around to look at further investment possibilities and these guys come up. I get the Daily Reckoning news letter and then all these videos and 'spins' on how to make money if you invest in Individual news letters - each wanting over $100 - $500 each! So, is it about THEM making money on a 'spin' or are these guys worth an invested look? Hmmmmmm...any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I don't really feel like being 'stung'. 

I do not believe that all is well in China, Europe and the USA, inevitably having a roll on effect on us. Making the rights choices now is more significant than in years past. I do believe that there are some clued in ppl out there who can offer some solid guideance and was wondering if I am going in the right direction. 

Anyone who has had past experience with these advisors and would like to share their 'insights' would be appreciated.


----------



## tinhat

*Re: Finding the right answers... is there ever one?*

If you do a search here you will find that there has been at least one previous thread about them. I haven't subscribed to their newsletters. The one thing that turns me off them is their sales technique. It's one thing to be a mega-bear on the market and on global macro-economics. That's an understandable position. I find that their marketing goes beyond that though. It's emotionally manipulative and my personal opinion is that it prays on people's fear. Its a funny mix of greed and fear and I don't think that smells right. The sales technique seems to be to play on emotional fear, instil a lack of confidence in the investor's outlook and their ability to navigate their investment decisions against a backdrop of doubt and fear then offer a solution to potentially make very large returns if you just subscribe and listen to what their experts, who have special secret information, tell you what to do.


----------



## Joe Blow

As this thread appears to be about the company Port Phillip Publishing I have re-named it to reflect that.


----------



## Cradled Gold

Thanks Joe, I was not sure exactly how to title my query. 

Too true, TinHat...it is an unfortunate quality within mankind to instill fear to potentially motivate ppl into a biased direction. That is why I started here to seek out other independent investors for their advice/opinions. I appreciate the feedback. 

However, one cannot help but notice some of the global trends...and at the same time, remember not to "throw the baby out with the bath water"...well, for some it may seem like the most logical thing to do to easy the 'tension' one can feel from some of the more unsavoury moments. And so it is, I do not feel that I should completely ignore the advice of these guys, but am interested in making a small investment where I will could get some 'level headed' information...if that is possible in this present economic state of affairs. I don't like the idea of having to pay hundreds to each advisor/newsletter, etc. I don't mind doing a bit of research either.

For example, I will be looking at if it is true that silver is about to run out in around 5 years and therefore could increase up to $150 and ounce in a short period of time. Huge claims can seem a bit like looking for that one hit that will send you flying. Some of the claims these guys make are almost unbelievable and alarm bells ring a bit when so much money is promised...the great capitalist dream...'Everyone wants to be a millionaire' and yet, not everyone can possibly 'get rich quick' without getting burned by the heat generated to get there. I don't want to get burned!


----------



## Alfonso

I am new  to investing and looking at the world in an investing/trading way. I have suscribed to some of their newsletters and found them interesting.

Whether I subscribe to their views or not maybe another matter, but there is no doubt that they have deepened my understanding of the fundamentals. Some of the views may seem a contrary but it has broadened my view.

They may well have added to my portfolio quite a bit ...but let's see what a bit more time does to it.


----------



## Iggy_Pop

I tried them for a couple of years and never did any good.  I was receiving the Diggers and Drillers, Small caps and wealth newsletters. I did find the wealth newsletter ok and the recommendations were good as well as the information on world economics. The other two seemed to give tips very late in an uptrend. With everyone receiving their tips at the same time, the newsletter was creating a peak. From there it seemed there would be a down trend until 50% of your money was gone and then you would see a sell recommendation. 

I do recall one trade that did OK making over 150% but still would be behind

The biggest frustration I had was a long newsletter explaining either history or fundamentals and how you could make 1000% of percent if everything goes well. Really they were  trade, not long term investments so I 'found the newsletter contradictory. The last 2 years small caps have struggled, and probably didn't help, as the previous years looked ok.

Now that I am no longer part of it, it will most likely go ok. But I do have to admit the best recommendations came from the members of the Hot Copper forum - SDL, CTP; PEN, AVB etc


----------



## Iggy_Pop

AYN was one of the Diggers and Drilllers recommendations. I recently sold at a loss after taking their advice. Suggest looking AYN if you are thinking of using the service. The recommendation to buy was at 12c. This was the peak. Today they are 1.9c and look to be struggling. They did give a sell advice at 4c. 

Irrespective of what recommendation you take, I have learn't how important it is to do your own research.


----------



## Alvin Purple

Sharemarkets have existed since the 1600s.

And the driving forces behind them have always been the same two: Fear and Greed.

And it is still the same after 400 years, and it is not likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## excelcalcs

hi, 

I've looked at their various newsletters over the last few years, and backtested 
quite a few of their recommendations. If I'd acted on all the advice that I read, 
I wouldn't have done all that well overall ... 

For me, the newsletters are generally too long-winded and full of hype and pitch, 
emotional sales techniques aimed at capturing you by feeding fear or greed. 

My favourite email newsletter headline from earlier this year: 
"Unusual Market Conditions Mean it Could be Time to Buy or Sell". Great advice! 

cheers


----------



## monkton

Hi,

I found this site while searching for feedback on this mob.I too have been following their newsletters for a number of years & i'd have to agree with tin hat"s views.
Subscribed to diggers & drillers,small caps & wealth report,the latter seemed okay & while I made some money on d&d,overall I lost money on this & had losses only on small caps,figured perhaps my timing was wrong & that these were 'punter stocks' after all.
I then went with caravan,seemed level headed,a more conservative approach more to my style of investing.But after 18mths.I became concerned & after 2 years alarmed!The losses were mounting up & while there were some gains but they only balanced out the losses,i.e.. I went nowhere for this time.Now since gold & gold stocks have dropped this portfolio is under water.Many of his 'deep value' recommendations were things that no other 'contrarians' would touch,with good reason I came to understand.I haven't been a subscriber for some time now but am still feeling the pain.
Keep in mind that these fellows don't bet on their own recommendations,canavan did originally but not once he became a 'fully fledged' associate of ppp,something he didn't point out to his previous subscribers.
My only consolation is that I still have a job,so glad I wasn't retired when I started following them,thus my 2 cents worth,hope it's helpful.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

monkton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this site while searching for feedback on this mob.I too have been following their newsletters for a number of years & i'd have to agree with tin hat"s views.
> Subscribed to diggers & drillers,small caps & wealth report,the latter seemed okay & while I made some money on d&d,overall I lost money on this & had losses only on small caps,figured perhaps my timing was wrong & that these were 'punter stocks' after all.
> I then went with caravan,seemed level headed,a more conservative approach more to my style of investing.But after 18mths.I became concerned & after 2 years alarmed!The losses were mounting up & while there were some gains but they only balanced out the losses,i.e.. I went nowhere for this time.Now since gold & gold stocks have dropped this portfolio is under water.Many of his 'deep value' recommendations were things that no other 'contrarians' would touch,with good reason I came to understand.I haven't been a subscriber for some time now but am still feeling the pain.
> Keep in mind that these fellows don't bet on their own recommendations,canavan did originally but not once he became a 'fully fledged' associate of ppp,something he didn't point out to his previous subscribers.
> My only consolation is that I still have a job,so glad I wasn't retired when I started following them,thus my 2 cents worth,hope it's helpful.




Thanks monk.  Good report.  Did you follow every single recommendation, or just some of them?  If equal sums were invested in each and every recommendation, which of the newsletters out-performed the index?


----------



## monkton

Gringotts Bank said:


> Thanks monk.  Good report.  Did you follow every single recommendation, or just some of them?  If equal sums were invested in each and every recommendation, which of the newsletters out-performed the index?




Hi GB,

I made a long reply but it seems to have been lost when I submitted it.So a short reply then:

No,I didn't follow every recommendation with d&d or small caps & none of wealth game plan.

But with caravan,yes.So with his I can say it didn't out-perform the index,but can't say about the others.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

monkton said:


> Hi GB,
> 
> I made a long reply but it seems to have been lost when I submitted it.So a short reply then:
> 
> No,I didn't follow every recommendation with d&d or small caps & none of wealth game plan.
> 
> But with caravan,yes.So with his I can say it didn't out-perform the index,but can't say about the others.




Thanks for that.  I suspect such newsletters are good fundamental filters if nothing else.  They seem to go into a lot of detailed analysis from that perspective.


----------



## swordfishBob

monkton said:


> Hi,
> Keep in mind that these fellows don't bet on their own recommendations,canavan did originally but not once he became a 'fully fledged' associate of ppp,something he didn't point out to his previous subscribers.



One of their blurbs says:


> And we’re prohibited by law to invest in the stocks we research. That makes Port Phillip Publishing a rare beacon of impartiality..




Here's a conundrum: What if they want to invest their own money somewhere?  They'd have to either:
- invest in something they don't like, or
- NOT write about an investment they DO like.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Can anyone work out who the company is from the following ad?  Since Fox is involved, it's sure to be a winner.  Some sort of food product.  Abalone?


Here it is:




Make The Chinese Pay For Your Retirement

Quick-thinking Victorian company spots the Asian growth opportunity of the decade. Read on and learn how you can
grab a share of a $7bn windfall ”” plus income for life…
Chinese shoppers are so desperate for one ‘luxury’ product they’re stripping shelves bare… But one company from Allansford, Victoria has more than enough to supply Chinese stores many times over…

In fact, demand is so high for this product, the company supplying it is able to mark up its prices by SEVEN TIMES. Make a small investment in this firm today and you could start profiting from this windfall as early as November…


Dear Reader,

‘If I can capture just 2% of the market, that’s 26 million people buying my product!’

That’s why every company dreams of doing business in China.

Imagine you could get $1 from each of those consumers. That’s $26 million in sales right there.

In the next few minutes, I’ll reveal an Aussie company on the verge of doing exactly that.

If they can get their product to market in China, they’ll be able to sell it at prices up to SEVEN TIMES higher than in Australia. That would change this small business, started by a bunch of farmers in the 1880s, into a major global company.

This company is looking at a potential $7 billion increase in their annual revenue. If you make a small investment now, some of that could be coming to you. Just think of how that could change your retirement plans!

I’ll get to the specifics in a moment. First, an introduction…

My name is Nick Hubble. I’m editor of The Money for Life Letter.

Every month, I research new, exciting and surprisingly simple ways to help Aussies generate money for retirement.

I don’t talk about term deposits (which offer a measly 4% these days), super funds which returned an average of -0.17% over the last five years), or any of the conventional retirement ‘wisdom’.

Instead, I look at everything from getting major companies to pay for your retirement and investing in fine wine, to slashing your medical bills with genome sequencing and the best overseas bolt hole for Aussies.

The days of getting a job straight out of school, working for forty years before retiring to live off your pension are over. The conventional wisdom about retirement investing just doesn’t work anymore, and that’s why I started The Money for Life Letter to share ideas with Aussies just like you.

Some of my ideas are about preserving retirement wealth so you can actually enjoy your golden years. But I also look at ways you can make money too ”” particularly how to generate income streams.

Basically, I look into any opportunity that can help my readers live well in retirement without ever having to worry about running out of money.

The company I’ve uncovered today is one of those opportunities.

Let me tell you…

Why Avalon airport could be your gateway
 to regular income in retirement

Ever been to Avalon airport?

I have once. By mistake. This little airport, located miles from Melbourne’s CBD, doesn’t see a lot of action.

People usually only end up there if they’ve made a mistake trying to book flights from Melbourne’s main airport at Tullamarine.

It’s the last place in the world you’d expect to discover a company helping itself to part of a $7 billion a year revenue stream

But that’s exactly what’s about to happen…

The idea began with a harebrained scheme back in 2011...

The plan was to load 110,000 litres of one product you can’t get easily in China on to a jumbo and fly it from Avalon airport direct to Beijing.

Why?

Because Chinese consumers would happily pay seven times the Australian retail price.

A test flight carrying the precious cargo earlier that year had been a success.

‘Formal arrangements’ were made with distributors in China. Stores had shelf space ready to fill. Chinese customers were clamouring….

And if everything worked as planned, Melbourne’s Avalon Airport was standing by to send three shipments a week.

At stake for one small Australian company was a cool $105 million in annual sales revenue. More than that, they’d gain a crucial foothold in the fastest growing consumer market in the world.

Shareholders in this Victorian firm would be in for a huge payday.

But the flight never took off.

The customers were never served.

And the company’s share price tumbled.

What went wrong?

Put simply: Chinese customs weren’t willing to guarantee the goods would pass through quarantine within 17 days.

That’s not much good when your product goes bad after one week!

As the company’s CEO said, ‘You don’t want to be stuck with hundreds of thousands of dollars’ worth of product at some foreign airport’.

The Australian company missed out on an incredible opportunity because it failed at the last hurdle.

But it gets worse for this little Aussie firm. You’ll never guess who jumped on the bandwagon instead…

The Kiwis! That’s right, our friends from across the Tasman grabbed this opportunity with both hands.

New Zealand politicians nabbed the trade deal that Victorian Premier Ted Baillieu and Victoria’s Agriculture minister failed to clinch on their trip overseas in 2012. And Kiwi suppliers have been raking it in ever since.

But the tide has turned back...

Because of two big mistakes, the Aussie deal is back on.

And it’s back on BIG TIME…

Now an Aussie company is ready to land you
a share of a $36.6 billion Chinese market

Companies have been getting rich trading with China ever since the days of Marco Polo. 

But establishing trade with China is extremely difficult.

Marco Polo had to deal with bandits, wars and plagues.

Today’s companies don’t have it much better!

Patents are stolen, products copied, safety standards ignored, and corruption is rife. It’s difficult just to make your product available in China in the first place.

But not all goods can be copied. And for certain goods, quality is crucial. That means some foreign companies actually have the advantage over their Chinese counterparts.

The Chinese prefer quality foreign brands for one good in particular ”” milk.

I know that might be hard to believe.

But, the Chinese have two good reasons to prefer foreign milk.

Firstly, the Chinese don’t drink milk like we do. In fact, until recently they didn’t drink milk at all.

As recently as ten years ago milk was virtually unheard of in China. However, thanks to China’s growing prosperity, middle class consumers are just now starting to buy dairy products.

At the moment it’s only a small percentage of the population, but with a population as big as China it’s still an annual $36.6 billion market. What’s even more exciting is this trend has only just begun. This trickle of customers who think of dairy products as a luxury, will soon turn into a flood of consumers who buy milk as a daily necessity.

What makes this a golden opportunity for Australian milk providers, and for their shareholders, is the higher price Chinese consumers are willing to pay for milk.

The growing demand for foreign milk is a symbolic change for China’s consumers. Having a western-style diet full of western products is a sign of status.

And they’re willing to pay a lot for that status.

But more than that…

Quality milk is a matter of life and death

The second reason for China’s preference for foreign milk is much more simple ”” quality.

And it’s why Chinese demand for dairy is already creating 400% returns for a few cunning traders in Hong Kong.

I’m not sure whether you remember, but in 2008 Chinese farmers started adding a chemical called melamine to their milk. Adding melamine made the milk appear to contain extra protein. It meant farmers could sell it for a higher price.

Unfortunately, melamine is highly toxic.

Six children died and 300,000 fell ill before the melamine-tainted milk could be recalled. Consumers panicked, mothers desperately begged relatives overseas to send formula by mail, and powdered milk shortages occurred everywhere from Holland to Japan. 

The scandal ended up bankrupting one of China’s largest milk corporations, halting Chinese milk trade with 11 countries, and even saw a farmer and a milk salesman executed for endangering public safety.

If you’ve never lived through a food contamination scare it’s hard to grasp how terrifying it is. Imagine waking up to find your morning milk is a potential killer. Now imagine everyone in the country is going through this – think of the chaos and panic that would cause.

With nine people dead from the one dairy scandal, you can understand why the Chinese consumers want to opt out of this mess and simply buy foreign milk.

To get an idea just how big an opportunity this Aussie dairy company has, you just have to look at how desperate Chinese consumers are to get pure, safe milk.

Right now, China has a bigger black market
for milk than heroin

When the scandal first broke, it soon emerged that not all brands of milk were tainted.

China’s Sanyaun milk didn’t test positive for melamine and so demand for its goods soared.

The company’s share price rose 64% in one week.

Similarly, Japan’s Asahi happened to launch its own brand of milk in China during the melamine crisis. Their goods flew off the shelves even though prices were double that of local competitors.

My point is, having a foreign owned, quality brand selling fresh milk in China can translate to higher prices, more sales and a soaring share price.

But why don’t the local Chinese companies just get their act together and produce decent milk?

Well, they probably will ”” but not any time soon. The fact is China’s consumers have very little protection against bad goods.

There’s no Trade Practices Act, ombudsman, ACCC, or Department of Fair Trading. In a country with so few food safety regulations, and so many food contamination scandals like this, companies live and die by their reputation.

Now food buyers have lost faith in Chinese companies, they’re very reluctant to give local producers another chance. They prefer to simply buy foreign brands.

How strong is that preference?

News stories have emerged in Hong Kong of sellers known as ‘parallel traders’.

These middle men fill up containers full of foreign dairy goods in Hong Kong and then ferry them across to the mainland to sell for a tidy 400% profit!

In the 12 months before April this year, more people were arrested for smuggling milk than heroin.

If businessmen smuggling milk powder are seeing 400% returns, just think of the profits a legitimate company regularly flying in premium milk could make.

Here’s a simple, easy, and legal way you can
make more than those smugglers ever will

Chinese dairy consumers are so sensitive to contamination scandals that even foreign companies aren’t immune.

Remember how I told you the Kiwis made two big mistakes? Here’s their first one:

New Zealand dairy behemoth Fonterra’s milk powder recently tested positive for elevated dicyandiamide levels. The levels were well within safe measures, but all it took was the suggestion of contamination for Chinese consumers to dump their milk, which lead to Fonterra’s share price taking a hammering.

The second mistake Fonterra made was to buy dairy producers in China.

In other words, the fresh milk Fonterra sells in China is coming from Chinese farms. That cancels out the advantages of foreign milk in the eyes of a Chinese consumer.

Fonterra has turned itself into a competitor of local Chinese milk providers.

Therefore, it’s no longer a premium foreign milk provider with an impeccable safety record.

That’s where the clever little Aussie firm I’ve discovered comes into its own.

And its timing couldn’t be better…

The great $7 Billion Dairy race is ON, and
this company could put you in the lead

Dairy consumption in China has been growing by a staggering 25% per year since the later nineties, and is showing no signs of stopping.

Chinese distributors in negotiations with the company I’m recommending to you said that they wanted ‘as much milk as we can provide,’ and, ‘A billion litres [a year] to start was mentioned.’

At current retail prices in China, that’s around $7 billion in revenue EVERY YEAR.

But, if you invest in this firm, you won’t just benefit from capital gain. This company pays a good, steady dividend. At the moment it’s not a lot, but if that milk gets to China it could soon be massive.

Make a small investment now and part of that $7billion revenue could soon be coming to YOU in dividend cheques twice a year, every year.

Exactly how big is this opportunity?

Even with Chinese distributors already demanding as much milk as Australia can send, the trend has barely begun.

China’s milk consumption per person is only around half of Taiwan’s and a quarter South Korea’s, but that’s a massive increase from where they were even just five years ago. They’ve gone from being a country where dairy products were practically unknown to spending $36.6 billion a year on dairy products.

All signs suggest that this increase in dairy consumption is barely the beginning of a massive shift in Chinese eating habits.

There’s a global race to supply China’s booming market with premium, safe and quality milk products at high prices.

And I believe one company is perfectly placed to win this ‘Great Dairy Race’...

Soon this deal will be all over the papers,
but by then you’ll have missed your chance

As you’ve probably guessed, the stock I’ve got my eye on in is a dairy producer.

It’s a small company based in rural Victoria.

But if they manage to sell fresh milk to China they’ll tap into an enormous market desperate to buy their product at seven times the Aussie retail price.

That could transform them from a small company into an investment that could help fund your whole retirement.

So can fresh milk really be flown from Avalon airport into China?

You bet.

There’s much more to this story. You can get the full picture in a brand new report I’ve written. The report also contains a full investor briefing on the stock, including the name of the company, its ticker symbol, entry price and profit projection.

I’ll show you how you can get your hands on a copy of my report in just a minute.

What you need to know right away is that this is an incredible opportunity to fund your retirement. Until that first shipment takes off in November – it’s an opportunity no one else sees.

And the best part is, even if the flight to China doesn’t work out, you should still see good profits from this firm.

Why? Because…

The $7 billion flight to China is
just ONE of their projects…

The Company has also:

    Signed deals to supply Coles, Mitsubishi and other big organisations with milk and cheese. This means they have a reliable source of profit.

    Received a $1.2 million dollar government grant to build a new cheese facility. So it should be more than able to deliver on all its contracts.

    A history of weathering financial difficulties. In 2012, despite market prices for dairy products falling 20-30%, the company only suffered a 1% drop in revenue.

In the end, these are just some of the factors that show this is an established company, with a quality product, that’s selling something people really want.

The company also pays a nice dividend. That’s a good steady earner that could shoot up if they can get their products to market in China.

Now you’ve got officials on
both sides working for you

What you’re probably wondering is…

Will this little Aussie company be able to fly its milk over to China?

Can they get past Chinese customs?

It’s all very promising. Distributors are working on an arrangement with Chinese customs to get the approval time reduced.

With locals trying to influence the Chinese government, the chances of success are much greater.

There’s also a lot of support coming from the Australian government.

Politicians have spotted this as a great PR opportunity.

Imagine how good an Australian pollie would look if he clinched a Chinese trade deal for Australia’s dairy industry.

More importantly, what does this mean for investors?

You could be looking at a 125% gain
or more by the end of this year

At this point I should offer you a word of caution.

This is a risky play. The deal is not yet done ”” and could go either way. If this firm already had the green light to supply its milk to China, the share price would be much higher than it is. The fact is, there’s still a fair bit to sort out. So any investment is a punt at this stage.

My view? I expect this firm’s share price to soar once any deals with China are announced. To understand why confirmation of a deal would send this stock sky high, just look at how much it rose on mere rumours of a deal. 

The first time speculation of a China deal appeared in the press, the stock rose more than 60% in seven months.

The stock also jumped 125% on rumours of a takeover in 2010. There have been similar rumours lately.

'Nick - Always enjoy the great information you provide. Love your feeds and info...it must be a great place to work with free reign to tell it how it is without having to answer to some editorial department with questionable agenda and shareholder control'

”” Allan Mountain


'Nick ”” I really enjoy your less conventional view on the world, and find it rather useful. I have been planning my retirement for some time and hope to be able to do with in the next 3–4 years. I have a short list of places I've been looking at as a retirement escape residence (I'll only be 40 by then, so lots of time to live) and can't wait to see where you have on your list. All new ideas are always worth further investigation'

”” Chris


'Thank you for being so honest, thank you for taking a stance, for being so open about your ideas, thank you for packaging up so much information in to an email that I can read in 10 min every day, thank you for bringing complex economics to simple fundamental terms that just make so much sense.'

”” Paul F

You’ll get more details in the full report, but both of these scenarios are possible this year.

But it’s the explosive growth in the company’s dividend that’s really interesting from a retirement-saver’s perspective.

If the company can grow revenue rapidly by selling at higher prices to China you could reap the benefits in cash payments immediately (and every six months for as long as you hold the stock).

Imagine getting paid to do nothing in retirement.

You could sit back and relax while your money goes to work for you!

Are you ready to take control
of your retirement?

There’s a lot more to tell you about this company and their exciting plans to expand into the Chinese market.

I’d like to show you my full report on this exciting company, but in fairness to my paid subscribers I can’t just give you information they’ve paid for.

To get instant access to the full report please click here and take a 30-day no obligation trial subscription to The Money for Life Letter.

My monthly newsletter exists to show you how to take control of your retirement planning.

I often focus on investing in the stock market because I believe that’s a great way to fund your retirement lifestyle, but I also look at ways you can save money, places you can retire to, ideas for protecting your wealth, and other fascinating topics.

In past issues I’ve looked at:

    How you can retire to a tropical island paradise on less than it cost you to live in Australia….

    How to cut your power bill to zero and heat your home using a renewable resource more powerful than solar, wind or hydroelectricity…

    How to keep growing your retirement savings even if the stock market crashes…

…And much more.

Every week you’ll receive an email update on how the recommendations I’ve made are performing. You’ll get clear and simple action you can take to get your financial plan back on track, so you can spend less time worrying about your finances and get back to enjoying life.

In every issue you’ll receive a detailed report about the most important and exciting retirement cash generating idea I’ve discovered that month.

And of course you’ll get access to the Money for Life Letter archives, containing every past issue, report and other special presentation ”” it’s a priceless source of useful information you can put to use right now to create the kind of retirement you’ve always dreamed of. 

You simply won't find this kind of retirement advice anywhere else in Australia.

Get all the information you need
before that plane takes off

If you like what you see, you can choose to stay with The Money for Life Letter after your 30 day trial and receive my regular updates, recommendations and insights into building a financial plan that will help you to retire without any money worries at all.

The Money for Life Letter can help you

I've studied types of real estate investment...fine wine and art...emerging technologies... overseas property...some low-risk trading. I can show you how to generate retirement cash, simply and effectively, with minimal risk.

    MAKE MORE CASH:

Australia is becoming a very expensive place to live. I've looked at the best ways to save money now...so that you'll have more cash to spend in retirement. I don't mean you have to cut everything back to the bone. As you'll see, you can save money easily, without reducing your quality of life.

    SAVE MORE CASH:

I've spent months looking at ways you can enjoy a luxury retirement on the cheap...everything from holidays to hotels... restaurants... spas and other special treats that give you a million dollar feeling but won't break the bank.

    ENJOY YOUR CASH:

What’s more you’ll get my full report on the little Aussie company about tap into a $7 billion opportunity by exporting their milk to China. All the details are in my briefing ‘How to Turn Avalon Airport’s $7 Billion Flight Delay into Your Retirement’s Wildcard Investment’.

Click this link right now and take a 30-day trial of The Money for Life Letter.

Once signed up you’ll get instant access to the report with all the information you need to get in on this opportunity while it’s still hot.

Click the link and you’ll go through to a secure order form where you’ll be charged $49 for your first year’s subscription.

Forty-nine bucks. You’d spend that on a single round in the pub.

It works out to just 13 ¢ a day…for the kind of retirement investment advice and insights most people pay thousands a year for. For that you’ll learn all about the most exciting Asian growth opportunity in a decade.

Look, if you’re umming and ahhing, here’s what I’ll do. At any time in the first 30 days of subscribing you decide The Money for Life Letter isn’t right for you, let me know and I’ll give you your $49 back. You can even keep the report, with my complements.

If you choose to stay on as a subscriber to The Money for Life Letter, I’ll renew your annual membership automatically ”” every 12 months ”” at the same bargain price of $49 until you tell me otherwise.

Sign up now and I’ll give you instant access to my report on the company set to sell milk to China so you can get straight into the action.

Right now Chinese demand for Aussie milk is roughly $7 billion – and it’s growing every year. Surely it’s worth a look at this opportunity?

To make sure you don’t get left behind once that plane takes off…CLICK HERE.
Best Wishes,



Nick Hubble
Editor
The Money for Life Letter


To take a 30-day no obligation trial of The Money for Life Letter
”” And get my free report on this company about to make billions flying milk to China, click HERE.

P.S. Take the 30-day no obligation free trial today and not only will I send you my free report on this exciting Aussie company I’ll also send you a free guide to the best retirement locations for Australian retirees.

Once you’ve saved enough for your retirement, you’ll need to know where to spend it, right? Well I’d like to show you the countries where you’ll get the most bang for your buck.

Places where you can live legally and safely…real estate is dirt cheap, health care is either free or very affordable, and locals speak English… You’ll be amazed at all the places you can live like a king for just pennies a day.

Take a 30-day no obligation trial HERE.
Calculating Your Future Returns: The value of any investment and the income derived from it can go down as well as up. Never invest more than you can afford to lose and keep in mind the ultimate risk is that you can lose whatever you've invested. While useful for detecting patterns the past is not a guide to future performance. Some figures contained in this report are forecasts and may not be a reliable indicator of future results. All advice is general advice and has not taken into account your personal circumstances. Please seek independent financial advice regarding your own situation, or if in doubt about the suitability of an investment.

Please download and read our Financial Services Guide
The Money for Life Letter is published by Port Phillip Publishing Pty Ltd.
Registered Office: 96-98 Bridport Street, Albert Park, VIC 3206
Port Phillip Publishing Pty (ACN: 117 765 009 ABN: 33 117 765 009)
Australian Financial Services License: 323 988. All content is  © 2005 – 2013
Port Phillip Publishing Pty Ltd. All Rights Reserved. cs@portphillippublishing.com.au


----------



## skyQuake

This post might get deleted but anyways...

Just google:  $1.2 million dollar government grant to build a new cheese facility

= Murray Goulburn 

Which means WCB


----------



## Gringotts Bank

skyQuake said:


> This post might get deleted but anyways...
> 
> Just google:  $1.2 million dollar government grant to build a new cheese facility
> 
> = Murray Goulburn
> 
> Which means WCB




Well done thanks sky.  Chart's a bit messy but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## freebird54

They now have a new newsletter by an ex Financial Planner Vern Gowdie and he says sell all your shares now to protect your families wealth.

So what are the other Port Phillip Newsletters going to do now ?


----------



## monkton

freebird54 said:


> They now have a new newsletter by an ex Financial Planner Vern Gowdie and he says sell all your shares now to protect your families wealth.
> 
> So what are the other Port Phillip Newsletters going to do now ?




Hasn't this bloke advocated being in cash since '07 or '08 or so? Maybe it's ppp covering all bases so that whatever happens they can boast that one of their 'mob' got it right!
Speaking of ppp,seems there's been nothing from dr.cowie or m.dawes for months on the free site,wondering if they're still involved?


----------



## Tag

monkton said:


> Hasn't this bloke advocated being in cash since '07 or '08 or so? Maybe it's ppp covering all bases so that whatever happens they can boast that one of their 'mob' got it right!
> Speaking of ppp,seems there's been nothing from dr.cowie or m.dawes for months on the free site,wondering if they're still involved?




I'm almost inclined to believe him this time.
PPP recently had a cash-grab, in the form of offering access to ALL their subscriptions for an upfront cost of about $4k - 5k (I think) and a $99 ongoing annual fee to cover their paperwork.
I may have read the offer incorrectly (or be completely off-base), but if I am correct then PPP want as much CASH as they can muster in the shortest time possible.

Vern then comes along with specifically "non-stock" advice.
It's possible that his offer will be made part of the "Alliance" (the all-in-one PPP offer), but I don't think it will.
At $350 per year, it would be one of (the most?) expensive offerings that PPP have.

Unfortunately I cannot provide details about their offer.
The link for it comes up with the following information:

--------
SORRY The Port Phillip Publishing Alliance Invitation Has Expired
The Port Phillip Publishing Alliance is our exclusive lifetime membership service. Alliance members pay a one-time fee and a small yearly membership fee to receive all of our best research for as long as we publish it ”” including any new services we launch (the only exception at this time is Slipstream Trader).

If you have any questions, or would like more information, please call Michael or Trent on: 1300 029 501

If you’d prefer to ask your question by email, or you’d like to go on a list to be informed, if and when we make any Alliance places available again, please enter your email address in the box below and click submit.
-------

It's the "including any new services we launch (the only exception AT THIS TIME is Slipstream Trader)" proviso that makes me think that Vern's advice will not be part of the package.
If I were to look at this with a critical eye, I'd think that PPP Alliance is actually PPPack of Arseholes.

Please feel free to correct me if I've provided incorrect info.


----------



## freebird54

Vern Gowdie still saying the same thing and now promoting 5 fatal stocks you must sell now

Anyone like to guess?
TLS?
NCM?
a Bank?
an airline?
an insurance company?


----------



## martinis41

All 4 banks and Telstra.


----------



## freebird54

martinis41 said:


> All 4 banks and Telstra.




A good guess or have you read it?

I have spent a bit of money on PPP without good reward

Disclosure - I have TLS, NAB and ANZ all in profit


----------



## Irishdan

Vern Gowdie was a financial planner in Cairns. He is responsible for a lot of the recommendations for Cairns and Townsville people investing with LM and Peter Drake who he described as a good bloke. 
V G sold his business and ran away. Many people have had their lives destroyed by this man!!!


----------



## yeders

Hey Guys,

Does anyone have any more recent experience with port Phillip publishing? I've been subscribed to Small caps and diggers/drillers for a while, I jumped onto their tech investor and switch trader (both I pulled out of within 30 days) - the switch trader is a good idea, but in a side ways market, it wasn't working that well. SC and D&D are neither here nor there in the last few months I've been on board.

Hope to hear a more recent experience then the ones in the thread.

Thanks


----------



## Junior

skyQuake said:


> This post might get deleted but anyways...
> 
> Just google:  $1.2 million dollar government grant to build a new cheese facility
> 
> = Murray Goulburn
> 
> Which means WCB




This has returned almost 100% in the past 12 months.  Did anyone get on it?


----------



## Craton

yeders said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Does anyone have any more recent experience with port Phillip publishing? I've been subscribed to Small caps and diggers/drillers for a while, I jumped onto their tech investor and switch trader (both I pulled out of within 30 days) - the switch trader is a good idea, but in a side ways market, it wasn't working that well. SC and D&D are neither here nor there in the last few months I've been on board.
> 
> Hope to hear a more recent experience then the ones in the thread.
> 
> Thanks




Hi yeders.
Firstly...



tinhat said:


> If you do a search here you will find that there has been at least one previous thread about them. I haven't subscribed to their newsletters. The one thing that turns me off them is their sales technique. It's one thing to be a mega-bear on the market and on global macro-economics. That's an understandable position. I find that their marketing goes beyond that though.* It's emotionally manipulative and my personal opinion is that it prays on people's fear. Its a funny mix of greed and fear and I don't think that smells right. *The sales technique seems to be to play on emotional fear, instil a lack of confidence in the investor's outlook and their ability to navigate their investment decisions against a backdrop of doubt and fear then offer a solution to potentially make very large returns if you just subscribe and listen to what their experts, who have special secret information, tell you what to do.




...and my reply.
Looked at this mob not so long ago and as per tinhat's post (my bolds) came to the same conclusion. With their long winded newsletters, belated stock tips and pricing models my take was that, amount other things, I'd be better serviced devoting my time reading ASF posts, reading company reports and not giving them any of my money.


----------



## Buckfont

This has returned almost 100% in the past 12 months. Did anyone get on it? 

I once subscribed D and D, and Small Cap several years ago but I found that there were so many choices to put my money on. One of the contributors suggested getting out of shares altogether cause the end of the world is upon us, yet the newsletters are still recommending to buy into the market. 

junior, that was one of the better recommendations and LNG another even though it was recommended 5 years ago and then pulled out of that reco, and for the people seeking out advice, I tend to think as I was, once upon a time that newsletters were the only way to go. 

It usually takes a while to learn the ability to sift through the information of ALL newsletters and I've found that most of them publish daily products free of charge and are there to entice a future customer. That's business.

I'm not here to bag, just do a bit of due diligence.


----------



## Junior

Buckfont said:


> This has returned almost 100% in the past 12 months. Did anyone get on it?
> 
> I once subscribed D and D, and Small Cap several years ago but I found that there were so many choices to put my money on. One of the contributors suggested getting out of shares altogether cause the end of the world is upon us, yet the newsletters are still recommending to buy into the market.
> 
> junior, that was one of the better recommendations and LNG another even though it was recommended 5 years ago and then pulled out of that reco, and for the people seeking out advice, I tend to think as I was, once upon a time that newsletters were the only way to go.
> 
> It usually takes a while to learn the ability to sift through the information of ALL newsletters and I've found that most of them publish daily products free of charge and are there to entice a future customer. That's business.
> 
> I'm not here to bag, just do a bit of due diligence.




No worries, I used to subscribe to their free morning updates, but became fed up with the sensationalist language used and constant pushing of their paid newsletters.  If you recommend enough small caps you'll get a few right here and there!

Just interested if anyone did proceed with picking up any WCB before it had a run.


----------



## barbbiggs

I read quite a lot that was sent to me by Port Phillip Publishing. I also ordered their book, The End of Australia. I paid about $1999 to join up to one of their plans. It had a money back guarantee. I did ask for my money back and, to their credit, they did give it back. 

However, I bought two American stocks around 18 November, just two months ago, based on their analysis and both have seriously lost ground since. One BTU, I bought for $13.83 and it's now US$3.55, or lost 75% of it's value. The other I paid US$3.05 and it's now US$2.34 or lost a quarter of it's value. Well done Port Phillip Publishing(((

These were the only two stocks I bought based on their recommendations and both have not just lost a bit, but a significant percentage of their value in a very short time.

Overall I've lost A$6000, creeping up to $7000 now. If you want to make a decision based on performance, that's all I can tell you.



Cradled Gold said:


> Daily Reckoning Australia - Port Phillip Publishing; Diggers and Drillers; Canavan?
> 
> Ok, I started reading around to look at further investment possibilities and these guys come up. I get the Daily Reckoning news letter and then all these videos and 'spins' on how to make money if you invest in Individual news letters - each wanting over $100 - $500 each! So, is it about THEM making money on a 'spin' or are these guys worth an invested look? Hmmmmmm...any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I don't really feel like being 'stung'.
> 
> I do not believe that all is well in China, Europe and the USA, inevitably having a roll on effect on us. Making the rights choices now is more significant than in years past. I do believe that there are some clued in ppl out there who can offer some solid guideance and was wondering if I am going in the right direction.
> 
> Anyone who has had past experience with these advisors and would like to share their 'insights' would be appreciated.


----------



## qldfrog

being a bear  and having been for the last couple of year, I am an easy target and I subscribed to two of their offer: amount of money spent so far is very small 200$ or so and i found the info very useful, I especially built a defensive portfolio in the US based on their recommendations  (Jim Rickards Strategic intelligence) and am quite happy with the results.Playing its role.Their letters allow you to access some bear information which allow you to make the balance between the usual media push and the truth.
But I have to say it is very annoying getting these newsletters among far too much marketing emails.
MYO decision.


----------



## systematic

barbbiggs said:


> Overall I've lost A$6000, creeping up to $7000 now. If you want to make a decision based on performance, that's all I can tell you.





As this isn't the beginner's forum (where a more gentle answer would be the order of the day)...

If you are assessing performance on two trades that were both losers, you are not (yet) cut out for trading!


----------



## Trendnomics

systematic said:


> As this isn't the beginner's forum (where a more gentle answer would be the order of the day)...
> 
> If you are assessing performance on two trades that were both losers, you are not (yet) cut out for trading!




barbbiggs, unfortunately you are displaying a strong statistical validity bias - most trading systems/strategies can only truly be validated after numerous of trades (i.e. multiple data points - just like anything else in life that requires statistical proof).

Watch the following video (in particular from the 14 minute mark) - it touches on statistical validity biases:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew1L6SLpHgM


----------



## Miner

Trendnomics said:


> barbbiggs, unfortunately you are displaying a strong statistical validity bias - most trading systems/strategies can only truly be validated after numerous of trades (i.e. multiple data points - just like anything else in life that requires statistical proof).
> 
> Watch the following video (in particular from the 14 minute mark) - it touches on statistical validity biases:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew1L6SLpHgM



I subscribed few of the newsletters from PP
My comments from three years experience with them.
Yes, they play fear tactics and very much bulldose on their claims . 
Their calculation of gains and losses are challenging and to me erroneous . Fact is they never respond is a big issue
I respect the articles from Matt Hubbert and Greg Ca but do not trust what Kris Sayce says - he is to me a second hand car sales man 
THeir customer service people are very good. At least they do honour the refund. 
A similar publication company if not same to be watched Motley Fools 
All these publishing companies are multiplying their publications with similar kind of data and have a very loyal base of customers who will bombard you down on any negative publicity ,
So please do your own research and do not get caught on emotion


----------



## smutzi

I have subscribed to some ppp newsletters and there is a lot of different viewpoints and some I have canceled by contacting them in the trial period or stopping the automatic renewal with no trouble, now I am taking out the Quant trader for  1 month and will post to ASF how it works out!, if it is no good I will cancel it within 30 days.


----------



## DK1978

Cradled Gold said:


> Daily Reckoning Australia - Port Phillip Publishing; Diggers and Drillers; Canavan?
> 
> Ok, I started reading around to look at further investment possibilities and these guys come up. I get the Daily Reckoning news letter and then all these videos and 'spins' on how to make money if you invest in Individual news letters - each wanting over $100 - $500 each! So, is it about THEM making money on a 'spin' or are these guys worth an invested look? Hmmmmmm...any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I don't really feel like being 'stung'.
> 
> I do not believe that all is well in China, Europe and the USA, inevitably having a roll on effect on us. Making the rights choices now is more significant than in years past. I do believe that there are some clued in ppl out there who can offer some solid guideance and was wondering if I am going in the right direction.
> 
> Anyone who has had past experience with these advisors and would like to share their 'insights' would be appreciated.



 is there anybody here that can recommend a good stock report with but and sell recommendations for microcaps/ spec stocks?


----------



## Jason11

I agree with the negative views expressed on port phillip publishing.  I have been fooled by them.  After being roped into a reasonable cheap service (small caps) I noticed that the amazing opportunities in their advertising were very old recommendations and not currently tradeable.  Further, if you look at all the recommendations they have made the performance is very poor.  The few examples they use for advertising (700% gains!! etc etc) are about 1% of their recommendations.
I have unfortuntately been caught out by one of their $2000 subscriptions which has been appalling.  They made almost no contact during the 30 day trial, so it was impossible to judge.  they are then trotting out bits of Gann theory which is available for free elsewhere.  It is not even very well presented.  They stated that they were waiting for the Brexit vote as the markets were untradeable (while at the same time other ppp service states that they have the secret to make 1200% on the Brexit volatility).  Then when they did start trading they made immediate large losses.  the explanation given was that they didnt follow their own rules!!  They even admit this was "unforgiveable".  How is a subscriber meant to trust future recommendations.
The marketing is very emotional, manipulative and long winded.
It is quite obvious to me that the whole ppp operation is a scam.  Unfortunately for me they wont refund any part of my subscription.
Beware!
Jason


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Interesting link on HC revealed Small Cap Investigator's current portfolio.  They're doing pretty well by the looks of things.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

skyQuake said:


> This post might get deleted but anyways...
> 
> Just google:  $1.2 million dollar government grant to build a new cheese facility
> 
> = Murray Goulburn
> 
> Which means WCB




I was going to key an eye on it.  Oh well, it's only money.  

Good call.


----------



## Masmasmas

Hi all,

Does anyone here subscribed to Phillip j. Anderson cycle trends and forecast newsletter ?

Is it any good or the same unusable newsletter from PPP.

Any kind of comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kitdoctor

Masmasmas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone here subscribed to Phillip j. Anderson cycle trends and forecast newsletter ?
> 
> Is it any good or the same unusable newsletter from PPP.
> 
> Any kind of comments would be greatly appreciated.




Hi, I'm completely new here and this is my first post. I've just subscribed to CTFs after receiving the two free PPP newsletters since August this year. A two year subscription cost me $99. I've really found it useful, not only the concept of the 18 year cycle but what is beneath this. I'm must admit I'm still struggling with concepts like economic rent. I thought I understood it after reading a definition on wiki but then Phil and PPP use it in their writings and confuse the hell out of me.

For me I'm retiring in 2019 when CTFs is forecasting an economic downturn before a very strong second half 5-6 year cycle ahead of the cycle ending in 2025. I'm glad I can factor in this thinking rather than not plan for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## freebird54

I see they are overloading the cryptocurrency bandwagon - quoting someone who has made a million already


----------



## sptrawler

I think they have enough "experts", to cover all eventualities.
One will be right.
Only my opinion and don't quote me, I'm a cartoon character


----------



## greggles

Port Phillip Publishing and Kris Sayce in trouble with ASIC for misleading publications.

https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/news...and-its-director-for-misleading-publications/


----------



## tinhat

greggles said:


> Port Phillip Publishing and Kris Sayce in trouble with ASIC for misleading publications.
> 
> https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/news...and-its-director-for-misleading-publications/




Nice find. Anyone thinking of subscribing to any PPP service might want to read through the concise statement of claimed facts lodged with the Federal Court by ASIC


----------



## sptrawler

Like I said a year ago, IMO they seem to have "experts" who cover all eventualities, be it down, up or sideways.
You have to be right on one.


----------



## freebird54

sptrawler said:


> Like I said a year ago, IMO they seem to have "experts" who cover all eventualities, be it down, up or sideways.
> You have to be right on one.




And there are a lot more giving misleading advice


----------



## freebird54

What about all the tipsters whose tips are held - not sold as no profit to make their figures look good
So what has happened to them? Many stopped out I guess


----------



## basilio

tinhat said:


> Nice find. Anyone thinking of subscribing to any PPP service might want to read through the concise statement of claimed facts lodged with the Federal Court by ASIC




Saw and read this summary of  the work of PPP.

Totally discredits them in my view. Well worth reading the link to appreciate how  willfully dishonest they have been in promoting their wares.


----------



## freebird54

They have renamed themselves so many times 
Currently rum rebellion - whatever that means 
Usual story of course
Where is Harry dent with his usual?


----------



## Miner

greggles said:


> Port Phillip Publishing and Kris Sayce in trouble with ASIC for misleading publications.
> 
> https://asic.gov.au/about-asic/news...and-its-director-for-misleading-publications/



at last Kristan Sayce aka Clown has sold out the business. Ironically most of the members of his clown team are still there so i wonder if it was a back door selling.


----------



## qldfrog

Clowns they are but Harry Dent matching growth to population curve and age, i am full in
Their bear and gold view saved me much more that whatever 50$ i paid...
Except for my systems, all other investments are faring very well under the circumstances
Do not follow them for too long, just be aware of their thoughts and keep it mind
Never really followed any of their stock tips


----------



## freebird54

I hear Harry dent is back ! - what does he say?


----------

